# Wrigley....



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Wrigley was four months old when his owners called YGRR and asked for assistance in finding a home for their sweet Golden puppy. As first time dog owners, they had no idea that one of them would develop severe allergies to Wrigley. They called YGRR with great sadness, but knew the care YGRR took in placing each of its Goldens. 
Wrigley was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where it was discovered he was having diarrhea and was underweight because of coccidia. Coccidia is a microscopic parasite that infects the intestinal tract of an animal and is endemic among puppy mills. The single cell organisms live in the soil and cause hemmorhaging diarrhea. It is a condition that is contageous and deadly to cats and kittens and can be life threatening in puppies. 
Wrigley was immediately put on appropriate medication and his potty area was kept separate from the other dogs. His yard was cleaned with chlorox everytime Wrigley went for a potty break. In a few weeks, Wrigley was good to go and a repeat adopter and his Golden Abbie, YGRR #4157 were called to meet Wrigley. The dogs immediately began to play and the rest is history. Wrigley is now called "Riggs" for short and he is a delight to everyone who meets him!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How come I get goose bumps everytime I read these!!!!??? Way to go YGRR ~ Another Goldenchild finds a home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone got very lucky to get that handsome boy! Love these happy posts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wrigley*

I am so happy for WRIGLEY-WHAT A DOLL BABY!!

My next door neighbor has a Golden Retriever who is 3 years old and his name is Wrigley.
SHE IS A HUGE CHICAGO CUBS FAN!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a major cutie pie!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Good thing he has a home or my hubby would have been in for a surprise! I have always wanted one named Wrigley, and after dealing with coccidia with my baby, my heart just went out to him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) these stories always make me smile. He is very cute.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is adorable!! Glad he found a great home with a buddy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad for Wrigley. His family is very blessed to have him.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

YEAAAA for Riggs. Glad he got the medical attention he needed and for his new home.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sad when a family has to give up a pup for something like allergies. But it all worked out for the best for Wrigley and hopefully the family can at least feel good about that.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea for Riggs! Thanks for the happy-ending story!


----------

